# Ever Wondered How Large Amazon Frogbit Can Get?



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Here's a peek at one of my 2.5gal growout tanks:










That's standard Salvinia it's mixed with.


----------



## stevenjohn21 (May 23, 2012)

holy cow ! They are green elephant ears in your tank !


----------



## charms (Jan 8, 2012)

Those are awesome!!

Sent from my SGH-T959V using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Monster Fish (Mar 15, 2011)

Looks about right. I had a plant about that big in my 5.5 gallon.

Dwarf Water Lettuce also gets pretty large.


----------



## The Trigger (May 9, 2012)

Holy crap!!!!


----------



## HybridHerp (May 24, 2012)

I am so glad I decided on getting some of this for my 75 gallon now lol
I'd rather not deal with a ton of little plants that block out all the light, just something nice and large that floats, will block some light, and for some reason reminds me of what I'd imagine mini water hyacinth to be lol


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

As long as you give Frogbit plenty of light and ferts - and as little water movement as you can arrange - it'll grow well. It's a terrific plant.


----------



## AirstoND (Jun 17, 2011)

Let me guess...you still have high nitrate problems in your 2.5g. 

What is this tank's stock/setup?


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

It's one of dozens of 2.5gal tanks I have. But it's dosed half EI with no CO2.

Just a growout tank for random plants. Usually keep one species (floaters excluded) per tank. Not sure which tank that is but it likely has a random bunch of Endler fry.


----------



## acitydweller (Dec 28, 2011)

Now that is the definitive mother plant....


----------



## fairgate (Apr 7, 2012)

Pics of the root system?


----------



## VivaDaWolf (Feb 5, 2012)

Sooo...how is light even getting to the bottom of that? Hahaha


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

fairgate: I keep floating roots trimmed in all tanks to eliminate the possibility of uprooting any other plants, so they're quite short.

VivaDaWolf: Plenty of light actually makes it through.


----------



## Rony11 (Jan 21, 2012)

VivaDaWolf said:


> Sooo...how is light even getting to the bottom of that? Hahaha


The same question popped into my mind.:icon_ques

Can you upload a picture of your tank.


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Like I said above, not sure which tank this is. I just snapped a photo as I was going through the fish room.

It's just one of dozens of tanks.



Rony11 said:


> The same question popped into my mind.:icon_ques
> 
> Can you upload a picture of your tank.


----------



## pandamonium (May 14, 2012)

that is ridiculously large. did not think that frogbit could get so big. it looks great though


----------



## philemon716 (Aug 14, 2011)

So there are no consequences to cutting the roots that dangle from these plants? I received some as part of a plant package and they certainly do add a lot to the tank, but do grow quite quickly.


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Roots have to exist for them to suck up nutrients. I just trim them to the point where they're not obtrusive or ripping up plants lower in the tank.


----------



## wastewater (Apr 5, 2010)

Put some in an outdoor tub this year and let them go... they got large! Notice the lily leafs in the upper left of the first picture. Pulled one out and put it into the birdbath for a picture ~ about a 10-12" span.

View attachment 55173


View attachment 55174


----------

